# Yet more real steel. And definitely some titanium too.



## DCBassman (7 Mar 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Another update: a further MRI was taken in February this year specifically to compare with the one from Nov 2020. Deterioration. Along with ongoing problems, it looks like more surgery, and much more complex surgery, at that. Bummer. What it means, if that is the case, is that I will have to attempt to get really seriously fit in order to get through it. Not an easy prospect, but it won't be any time soon...


Well, here we go again, and it's a bit of an "Oh sh*t!" moment.

After many more problems, like the incidental one of being barely able to walk any more, some more MRI scans and a scoliogram were taken last November. As mentioned above, deterioration, on top of that previously noted.

So, now what?
Well, the problem is this: Spine is fused solid from L5 to L2. Decompression work has already been done up to T12. Because the curve has been taken out of my lumbar spine, my entire upper body wants to hinge around that T12 to L2 area, and it's basically coming apart. If I lean over in my chair, my spine emits a loud and very painful 'clunk'. Not a lot of fun.
There are two possible solutions, dependent upon (sigh) another set of CT scans, and some experimental steroid injections into the facet joints in the affected area. This to both help with pain, and if it does, it gives more info as to what's going on.

Solution 1: Monster op where they remove all that has gone before and put in another fusion, properly curved, all the way from L5 to, say, T8 or higher. Instant core strength! This is a a massive op with two slightly different consultant spinal surgeons needed.

Solution 2: if possible, try and achieve a similar result by hammering in a selection of small titanium cages to put a curve in above the current fusion. Less complex and needs only one consultant. But a bit of a bodge, IMHO...Still leaves that flat bit in place.

Personally, the second option seems like a bit of a sticking plaster, and although the first option is a huge undertaking, the result should be more natural.
My back as it is now is considered deformed, despite the fact that they engineered it that way. So the big first op would be under the control of a 'deformity surgeon' (I kid you not).

Given the current state of the NHS generally, this isn't going to happen any time soon, probably not this year. So, as mentioned in the quote, I have to get as seriously fit as I can manage, to deal with what might be six or seven hours of carpentry.


----------



## JohnHughes307 (7 Mar 2022)

Oh no DC - I can't "like" that... The very best of luck with all this.


----------



## Rocky (7 Mar 2022)

Blimey!! I hope all works out and you don’t have to wait too long for surgery


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2022)

OMFG..

That was one reason I refused fixing surgery when I broke mine - let it heal - bending/twisting..... long term.. although missing a big part of L1, the discs etc still do what's left to work (accident damage though) - discs still OK for my age.

I snapped in two at L1, with T12 sanpped as well. My L1 is a cheese wedge now. It's not the 'twisty' bit of the spine so I see the 'worry' for you now.

Keep keeping fit.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> OMFG..
> 
> That was one reason I refused fixing surgery when I broke mine - let it heal - bending/twisting..... long term.. although missing a big part of L1, the discs etc still do what's left to work (accident damage though) - discs still OK for my age.
> 
> Keep keeping fit.


Unfortunately, the major part of this entire sorry saga is the degeneracy of my discs. Bad discs = few options.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Unfortunately, the major part of this entire sorry saga is the degeneracy of my discs. Bad discs = few options.



Ballcocks.....


----------



## DCBassman (7 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ballcocks.....


Couldn't have put it better...


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Couldn't have put it better...



How old are you matey ? I was only 46 when broked - now 52 post broken back.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Mar 2022)

Just turned 69. Last shot!


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Just turned 69. Last shot!



You is rolling well..... I'm broke already, so holding on - got a long way to get to 69...


----------



## Hebe (7 Mar 2022)

So sorry to read this.
Hope everything goes well with building fitness beforehand.


----------



## DCBassman (12 Apr 2022)

Just awaiting a CT scan, and some diagnostic facet joint injections, Whatever else they may do, it may help with the pain for a week or two.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jun 2022)

Above CT and injections today. Everything still a bit numb, so no true idea of effect yet.


----------



## Hebe (23 Jun 2022)

How are you today @DCBassman ?


----------



## DCBassman (23 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> How are you today @DCBassman ?


Thanks for asking.
No different, unfortunately. But I never had great hopes for this, nor did the surgeon, so...
Had a few hours of less pain due to local anaesthetic, so a small bonus.


----------



## Hebe (23 Jun 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Thanks for asking.
> No different, unfortunately. But I never had great hopes for this, nor did the surgeon, so...
> Had a few hours of less pain due to local anaesthetic, so a small bonus.



That’s rather rubbish. More surgery ahead?


----------



## DCBassman (24 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> That’s rather rubbish. More surgery ahead?


Potentially, to dig out the current metalwork holding together L2-3-4-5 and put in a much greater set, properly shaped so I can stand upright. That's a theatre and two consultants for a whole day. Eek.


----------



## All uphill (24 Jun 2022)

Hi @DCBassman 

I'd missed this thread and just wanted to add my support and encouragement. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Hebe (24 Jun 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Potentially, to dig out the current metalwork holding together L2-3-4-5 and put in a much greater set, properly shaped so I can stand upright. That's a theatre and two consultants for a whole day. Eek.



Are the medics more positive about the likely outcome for that one?


----------



## DCBassman (24 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Are the medics more positive about the likely outcome for that one?


50-50. With every op, the chances of really good outcomes go down. This will be no.6...


----------



## DCBassman (6 Sep 2022)

The op has expanded into two large procedures. 
1 ALIF - anterior lumbar interbody fusion - at L5/S1. This fuses spine to pelvis. Uses a titanium cage. Complex and delicate due to frontal approach. 
2 Fusion extending upward from L2 into T vertebrae. Additionally, L1 is reshaped into a wedge to put some backward tilt back in. Posterior approach. Two weeks between procedures...
Bloomin' eck...
And done before Christmas to boot.


----------



## Hebe (6 Sep 2022)

Eek. Recovery time?


----------



## DCBassman (6 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Eek. Recovery time?


Not a clue. With injuries front and back at once, I'm assuming nothing quick!


----------



## Slick (6 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> The op has expanded into two large procedures.
> 1 ALIF - anterior lumbar interbody fusion - at L5/S1. This fuses spine to pelvis. Uses a titanium cage. Complex and delicate due to frontal approach.
> 2 Fusion extending upward from L2 into T vertebrae. Additionally, L1 is reshaped into a wedge to put some backward tilt back in. Posterior approach. Two weeks between procedures...
> Bloomin' eck...
> And done before Christmas to boot.



Sounds like a tough time ahead. Hopefully you have put the work in and got as fit as you could to help reduce your recovery time. Good luck with it.


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2022)

Yikes, frontal..... that's a biggy. It's lower down though ? All the best !


----------



## DCBassman (6 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Sounds like a tough time ahead. Hopefully you have put the work in and got as fit as you could to help reduce your recovery time. Good luck with it.


Done a fair bit. 6kg lost, more to go.


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Done a fair bit. 6kg lost, more to go.



Frontal fix sounds nasty - they discussed stuff like that with me at L1/T12 level - lots of organs to shift - sounds tough having both done within two weeks but I assume you'll be in hospital being cared for in that time.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> assume you'll be in hospital being cared for in that time.


As far as I'm aware, no! However, I shall ask...


----------



## Hebe (7 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Not a clue. With injuries front and back at once, I'm assuming nothing quick!



Time to start planning your reading list and some easy routes for when you're mobile again?


----------



## DCBassman (7 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Time to start planning your reading list and some easy routes for when you're mobile again?


Already done!


----------



## DCBassman (11 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> L1/T12 level - lots of organs to shift


At L5-S1, they are to go in between the femoral arteries. There is obvious risk to things like continence and sexual function, on top of bleeds, etc. 
By the time all this is done, I will look like a badly-patched rag doll, and about as fit as one!


----------



## Hebe (11 Sep 2022)

Have you been offered pelvic floor physio as a follow-up? Might be worth requesting, or seeking out privately if that's an option. I know there are some who specialise in men's pelvic health.


----------



## DCBassman (11 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Have you been offered pelvic floor physio as a follow-up? Might be worth requesting, or seeking out privately if that's an option. I know there are some who specialise in men's pelvic health.


No, not heard of that, but will follow up on it, thanks.


----------



## Hebe (12 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> No, not heard of that, but will follow up on it, thanks.



I think men's pelvic floor physio/rehab is even less talked about than women's, which in many ways is a crying shame. Definitely worth a couple of conversations, and if if a physio looks relevant to your needs seek out a good one. I've only seen this from a female point of view having been referred for physio after a hysterectomy then "topped up" a couple of times since. The physio that I've seen recently specialises in men and women's pelvic health, nothing else. I wish I'd found her earlier. Anyway, good luck and keep building that reading list and planning recovery walks and rides for when you're on the mend.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Sep 2022)

Final MRI before pre-op. Just a quick 250 mile round trip for an hour's scan. Pretty painful, as I have a lump the size and solidity of a large marble where L1-L2 is supposed to be. Extra scanning to find out what that's all about. Pre-op 27/9.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Sep 2022)

Today was pre-op/consent day. Pre-op just the usual form-filling, bloods, ECG, etc. Over to the surgeon's den, and a bit of Q&A.
How much will be fused in total at end of all this? S1 to T10. Gulp.
Which op first, and details? ALIF. 4 hours, on a Friday. The riskier, by far, of the two ops. Out in 48 hours. The second: a full 8 hours, with much reshaping of vetebrae. 
Out in...no idea.
I've signed for it, just have to not bottle it now...


----------



## DCBassman (27 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> but I assume you'll be in hospital being cared for in that time.


Nope, home between ops!


----------



## Hebe (1 Oct 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Today was pre-op/consent day. Pre-op just the usual form-filling, bloods, ECG, etc. Over to the surgeon's den, and a bit of Q&A.
> How much will be fused in total at end of all this? S1 to T10. Gulp.
> Which op first, and details? ALIF. 4 hours, on a Friday. The riskier, by far, of the two ops. Out in 48 hours. The second: a full 8 hours, with much reshaping of vetebrae.
> Out in...no idea.
> I've signed for it, just have to not bottle it now...



I've only ever had one op and it all started feeling very real after the pre op. How's that reading list coming on? Will you need audio books too?


----------



## DCBassman (2 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I've only ever had one op and it all started feeling very real after the pre op. How's that reading list coming on? Will you need audio books too?


Kindle full of various books, enough that I'll never read them all. Have not yet really gelled with audio books, although I have some favourites to try.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I've only ever had one op


I've lost count...eyes, shoulders, back. But at least I know the drill pretty well!


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2022)

DCBassman said:


> I've lost count...eyes, shoulders, back. But at least I know the drill pretty well!



Sounds like me although nothing as major as you’re having!
Hope all goes well


----------



## DCBassman (2 Oct 2022)

Oh, and that lump: it's L1 sticking out. Doesn't seem like a good thing...


----------



## Hebe (2 Oct 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Kindle full of various books, enough that I'll never read them all. Have not yet really gelled with audio books, although I have some favourites to try.





DCBassman said:


> I've lost count...eyes, shoulders, back. But at least I know the drill pretty well!



Audiobooks live or die on the quality of the voice and recording and some are much better than others. Podcasts are pretty good distraction too, as well as needing less focus. It does sound like you’re a bit of an old hand at recovering!


----------



## DCBassman (7 Oct 2022)

Dates already. Eek. And a slight change of plan, although not written in stone yet. In for the first bit, the risky one, 4 November. Stay in the weekend, and the big job on Monday.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Oct 2022)

Having had a few hours to absorb this, I find myself...twitching a bit...


----------



## DCBassman (11 Oct 2022)

Date change to Dec 2nd, caused by availability of vascular surgeon for the first op. A bit of a relief, more time to continue fitness/weight loss. Will assuredly be a quiet Christmas!


----------



## Hebe (11 Oct 2022)

I think twitching is an entirely reasonably reaction. It's good that you have a bit more time to prepare without having too long to wait.


----------



## DCBassman (11 Oct 2022)

Have just received the surgeon's letter, outlining the problems and solutions. Not fun reading. Fusion might go up beyond T10 if deemed necessary. This is already a 9-level fusion. They don't often go beyond that...


----------



## DCBassman (17 Oct 2022)

Title edited!


----------



## DCBassman (17 Nov 2022)

Carp, cancelled. Am really psyched up for this, bugger it.


----------



## Slick (17 Nov 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Carp, cancelled. Am really psyched up for this, bugger it.



Ah, nightmare.

Tough going at he minute, but there isn't much you can do but hold on. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> Ah, nightmare.
> 
> Tough going at he minute, but there isn't much you can do but hold on. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long.


Yup, hope not. 2nd cancellation...


----------



## DCBassman (18 Nov 2022)

Rescheduled for January 20th and 30th, likely staying in as a bed-blocker between ops. Much reading to be done, then!


----------



## Slick (18 Nov 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Rescheduled for January 20th and 30th, likely staying in as a bed-blocker between ops. Much reading to be done, then!



That's tough going, good luck.


----------



## vickster (18 Nov 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Rescheduled for January 20th and 30th, likely staying in as a bed-blocker between ops. Much reading to be done, then!



Presumably there’s a clinical reason for keeping you in?
Just enjoy the drugs! 
Good luck


----------



## DCBassman (18 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Presumably there’s a clinical reason for keeping you in?
> Just enjoy the drugs!
> Good luck


Originally, the plan was the same 10-day spread, go home in between. But during the chat with the co-ordinator, I reminded her that I live a bone-jarring 125mile drive away, and she immediately opted for me to stay. In pure recovery terms, it's after the 2nd op I need bed time, but that's unlikely to happen...The roads in and around Bristol are hellishly bad, and modern cars don't exactly have soft suspension. It's part of the reason I need this surgery, in fact!


----------



## DCBassman (Thursday at 20:01)

A call from the co-ordinator saying dates still on, but that realistically, anything might happen. This is a real pain for sorting out hotels, train fares, etc.


----------

